# 4 Wheeler?



## Buckmaster (Sep 17, 2000)

I am sure many of you fellow sportsman already have one, but I am looking to buy one before the start of deer season. Is there one in general that you would recomend looking at? What acessories would you suggest? 4 wheel driv or two? Is there one you would definetly not recommend? Any input will be considered. Thanks and Good Hunting to All!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

4 wheel drive that is selectable. You don't want to have to steer againt the front drive train when you don't need to. Shaft drive.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I personally don't own one, but every guy I hunt with owns a Polaris Sportsman 500. It is a bad slamma jamma. I have looked at buying one, but can't find the $$ this year. I looked at the Honda Foreman too. My wife likes the options of the Foreman with the Rubecon transmission so I believe it would be superior, but my buddys have had no trouble with the Sportsman. We would use it extensively for pulling the ice fishing shanty so lighter would be better for us.

The Sportsman can climb with 3 people on it over logs that are 20" in diameter so they are pretty tough.


----------



## Barney (Jan 18, 2000)

I have a sportsman 500. I bought it this summer used. I love it! It's a little over kill for what I use it for but when I move to the property I think it will fit in great. Used it to spray my food plots, carry my deer out of the woods and move trees. So far no problems and it will go just about anywhere. The only extra attachment I have is a plow. It will come in handy this winter. Good luck in you purchase. 

------------------
Barney


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Moving to proper forum.


----------



## trango (Oct 20, 2000)

I have a Honda Rancher, think it's the best overall machine. It's a 350cc and pretty much bulletprof. I've ran Hondas for years and wouldn't suggest anything else, except for a Polaris. A key point to look at with the Honda is either a electric or mechanical shift. Don't buy the electric if you like to carry alot of stuff with your hands. Makes it hard to shift.

Matt.


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

we have a Polaris 425 for all the work around here. since we farm a little we use it all the time in the summer for hauling hay wagons and stuff like that, then in the winter we have chains for the tires and we can haul 2 face cords of wood on a wagon through the snow. i would not personally own any 4 wheel drive other than a Polaris but i guess that's just my preference.
Moe


----------



## judohunter (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a 2000 artic cat 300 4x4. Its got plenty of power and is alot lighter and easier to manuver than the big 500s. Artic cat has a great deal for a warn winch. I worked a deal with the dealer and they installed it for free. It is shiftable from 2wd to 4wd. They come with speedo, odometer and gear pos indicator. I love it. It was about 5200 out the door.


----------



## BowHunt10 (Aug 30, 2000)

I have a kaw. 300 bayou, and i have pulled 3 elk out of the woods. No problems. My friends have Pol. and Hon. and they have had problems, mostley on angles and such. Plus the local Pol. dealer is in deep doo doo, with a lot of hunters. Cant keep up with the warrentee work. I have no needed any work on mine.


----------



## TGehrs (Apr 8, 2000)

I've had a Suzuki King Quad for about six years and have never had any problems. What I initially liked about this machine was the independent wheel suspension. It also shifts
into reverse easily,thats more than I can say for my wife's Yamaha Timberwolf.When the
time came a couple years ago to get back into snowmobiling I went with Arctic Cats because of their Suzuki engines.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2000)

Buckmaster: A 2 wheel drive will get you almost as many places a 4 wheel drive. With a 4 wheel drive you can get there a LOT slower .i have draged out deer and moose with mine that i would not have been able to do with a 2 wheel drive and for crossing logs a 4x4 is much safer )


----------

